# Documention for PICC line placement



## birky (Dec 8, 2010)

I have a physician that doesnt document in his reports where where venous access was made for a PICC line placement and states it isnt required, I think it is necessary and need supporting documentation to provide this physician. The following is an example for the report:



The left arm was prepped and draped in sterile fashion. Buffered 2% lidocaine was injected for local anesthesia. Under ultrasound guidance, venous access was made and guidewire placed. The peel-away sheath was placed over the wire. A 5-French PICC line catheter was cut to a 48- cm length and advanced under fluoroscopy and maneuvered into the superior vena cava.

The final position in the distal superior vena cava was confirmed with a spot image.


IMPRESSION:
SUCCESSFUL ULTRASOUND AND FLUOROSCOPICALLY GUIDED LEFT ARM PICC LINE INSERTION WITH THE TIP IDENTIFIED IN THE DISTAL SUPERIOR VENA CAVA

Thank for your assistance with this question.


----------



## dpeoples (Dec 8, 2010)

birky said:


> I have a physician that doesnt document in his reports where where venous access was made for a PICC line placement and states it isnt required, I think it is necessary and need supporting documentation to provide this physician. The following is an example for the report:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




IMO, this documentation is adequate for coding a PICC, with the exception of the ultrasound guidance. I would code this:
36569 (or 36568 if younger than 5) and 77001

HTH


----------



## birky (Dec 8, 2010)

thank you so much for the quick response. you've been a big help.


----------



## jpickle (Mar 2, 2018)

birky said:


> thank you so much for the quick response. you've been a big help.



Shouldn't the provider also include why they are doing the PICC line?


----------

